# What kind of decorative screw head would you use for this shelf



## woodchucker (Dec 5, 2021)

I am finishing up a bath remodel. I need to hang this shelf I bought at a garage sale. It is stainless, and was brand new but missing the mounting hardware. I paid $3 so it was a bargain.

I need to anchor this to the dry wall, so it has to be compatible. My molly screws and the plastic type as well, just come with some small head phillips. I would like a stainless screw, but something with a little more appeal. Got any ideas?

Also further down, I give you a hint on a better manly towel holder...   my wife hates it, but I had the normal towel holder.




So my wife hates my towel bar holder... but I like it. I hate her round hoop, nothing annoys me more than having to fiddle with a wet towel and get it into that ring. So I went and bought a toilet paper holder. PERFECT.. I can just plop the towel onto it no problem, no fiddling...  So a tool for cleaning up #2 has made me very happy.

MINE                                                                                                                          HERS


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 5, 2021)

Self drilling stainless screws ?


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 5, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Self drilling stainless screws ?


hollow wall?  what type of head would you use?


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 5, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> hollow wall?


----------



## WobblyHand (Dec 5, 2021)

Flat head sheet metal screws into plastic anchors?  Lots of _annoying_ security options there.  You could put in a two pin spanner screw in there.  You know, so no one will be able to disassemble it!  <-- Don't do that! 

Toggle bolts require a big hole, but, if I recall correctly, they use a standard machine screw. Lots of options for that.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 5, 2021)

Clickspring often uses steel screws that have been blued by heating them in brass filings
the color is electric blue and i think something similar would stand out against the brushed stainless

here is a video, 
you can skip to about 8:35 to see the screws being blued


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 5, 2021)

I would use these:








						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 5, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Clickspring often uses steel screws that have been blued by heating them in brass filings
> the color is electric blue and i think something similar would stand out against the brushed stainless
> 
> here is a video,
> you can skip to about 8:35 to see the screws being blued


I've watched Chris for years. He's quite the machinist / clock maker/ tool maker.


----------



## Cadillac (Dec 5, 2021)

I second button head Allen’s. Can be had at big box stores too. Wanna go the extra step buff them on a wool bonnet and they will look chrome.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 5, 2021)

went to home desperate looking for options.. nothing but the standard stuff. 
so about the issue. the hole in the frame is 1/4".. most of the hardware is #6 or #8 so very small for that hole.
I was surprised to see a whole line of #7 screws... I didn't know there were #7 screws.... Never heard of them.

I was looking for a #10 machine thread. I was also in the button head type allen or torx mind set for a nice look.  So if I could find the right #10 machine thread it might work. I found a #10 but it was some odd hollow wall thing that required an extremely long 2 1/2  or 3" thread.  I didn't like the holder so I rejected it. It was the only one with a machine thread... and I could replace the screw with the screw I was looking to use. But It was a one and done deal, so I would have to order the screws  to install it.

I picked up a large size self screwing plastic screw. it uses a #10 sheet metal screw.  I can probably find a SS version. If not a machine thread might work, I'll test it b4 hand.  If not, I'll see what's on line... maybe I can find a molly in a #10.. all the mollys there were #6.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 5, 2021)

Cadillac said:


> I second button head Allen’s. Can be had at big box stores too. Wanna go the extra step buff them on a wool bonnet and they will look chrome.


i'd prefer to scotch bright them and make them look brushed.


----------



## RJSakowski (Dec 5, 2021)

Use these anchors.  Once the anchor is set, remove the OEM screw and replace with the shorter stainless screw. 








						McMaster-Carr
					

McMaster-Carr is the complete source for your plant with over 595,000 products. 98% of products ordered ship from stock and deliver same or next day.




					www.mcmaster.com


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 5, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> Use these anchors.  Once the anchor is set, remove the OEM screw and replace with the shorter stainless screw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, that's what I call a molly. Isn't that what you guys call it?


----------



## tq60 (Dec 5, 2021)

Molly bolt anchor.

Then find good looking screw once it is set.

I would just get a stainless pan head Phillips drive that fits the Molly.

Or just a zink one, looks close


Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## Braeden P (Dec 5, 2021)

Unattainium T-23.7 Security screws!


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 6, 2021)

I just yanked a very nice looking decorative screw out of the wifes' rear tire Jeff ! I'll send it up your way if your interested . No charge .


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 6, 2021)

I've got 2 in my wifes. Unfortunately one is right on the edge of the sidewall... Not sure a plug will hold... 
And my compressor manifold just blew... These crappy chineese connectors. There's no motion in these, and they still fail... FFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 6, 2021)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.

Now the pain in the ass part of redoing this. I may have to make my own manifold... Freaking cheap junk.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 6, 2021)

Whatcha need ?


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 6, 2021)

I made more than a couple of these years back to clean up my work bench .


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 6, 2021)

do brass and stainless react?
my valve is stainless, but the T is brass. The brass has a rust color inside, and the valve where it contacted the brass looks like slight rust, but not the rest of the inside of the valve.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 6, 2021)

This is all stainless . I just loaded it up with the the push/pull quick disconnects so I wouldn't lose them . I use all the regular fittings when in use .


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 6, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> This is all stainless . I just loaded it up with the the push/pull quick disconnects so I wouldn't lose them . I use all the regular fittings when in use .


what type of SS?  I can't imagine drilling 304 that deep. what a bear.


----------



## aliva (Dec 6, 2021)

Aopin Mirror Screw Cap, Decorative Screws Cover Fasteners for Sign/Advertising Hardware Nails/Construction, Brushed, Silver, 25mm, 4Pcs, Nails - Amazon Canada
					

Aopin Mirror Screw Cap, Decorative Screws Cover Fasteners for Sign/Advertising Hardware Nails/Construction, Brushed, Silver, 25mm, 4Pcs in Nails.



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Dec 6, 2021)

For what it's worth, there is a decorative "belled" washer that would allow using a screw smaller than the mounting hole. The washer would work with both flat head screws and this is where my memory fails me. The screw head looks the same on both sides, tapering as appropriate. Sort of panhead on top and tapered below. They are available in various finishes and driver styles. I tend toward hex head fasteners, but I've seen them in other styles. The washer I use is usually nickle plated, but brass or stainless should be available.

.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 6, 2021)

aliva said:


> Aopin Mirror Screw Cap, Decorative Screws Cover Fasteners for Sign/Advertising Hardware Nails/Construction, Brushed, Silver, 25mm, 4Pcs, Nails - Amazon Canada
> 
> 
> Aopin Mirror Screw Cap, Decorative Screws Cover Fasteners for Sign/Advertising Hardware Nails/Construction, Brushed, Silver, 25mm, 4Pcs in Nails.
> ...


Those are great, a little too big maybe.. I might try the 10mm.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 6, 2021)

Bi11Hudson said:


> For what it's worth, there is a decorative "belled" washer that would allow using a screw smaller than the mounting hole. The washer would work with both flat head screws and this is where my memory fails me. The screw head looks the same on both sides, tapering as appropriate. Sort of panhead on top and tapered below. They are available in various finishes and driver styles. I tend toward hex head fasteners, but I've seen them in other styles. The washer I use is usually nickle plated, but brass or stainless should be available.
> 
> .


I think you are referring to a finish washer.

I never even thought of that. I have stainless finish washers. I'll check it out see how it looks.

Thanks.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 4, 2022)

what a disaster this is turning out to be.
after waiting weeks for my new mollies in 10-24 (no one has them) I ordered them from McMaster. well after weeks, they are still on back order.
I no longer see any 10-24 on Amazon, I can't find it anywhere. So I picked up these *Cobra Wall Driller plus* .. they look like your standard wall screws but larger. Well the first one ruined my wall, the second ruined it in a different spot. I can't get the screws out. They don't tell you they are one use.
I need to get the screw out to finish the job. I put 3 of the 4 in, they are pulling out,they grip the screw with heavy, heavy tension, that they are useless.  FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

They are a DO NOT BUY in my book.


----------

